# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  ما معني كلمة عقد ؟

## The AQD

كلمة عقد تعني عهد ، وهو أن يتفق طرفين علي شئ ما ، ويلتزم كل منهما به ، وينفذان بنوده ، وجمع عقد هو عقود ، وهناك تعريف آخر لكلمة عقد وهو القوة والإحكام ، فعلي سبيل المثال : ” عُقِدَ الحبل من طرفيه ” أي تم وصل أطراف الحبل ببعضهما بعقدة محكمة ، ولكلمة عقد معني آخر وهو عقد البناء ، أي لصق الحجارة ببعضها .
*معني كلمة عقد في اللغة*يلاحظ في معاني كلمة عقد أنها متشابهة وقريبة من بعضها ، ولكن للفصل في ذلك يمكن أن نقول أن لكلمة عقد معنيين هما :

*العقد المعنوى*
مثل عقود الزواج ، وعقود البيع ، وعقود اليمين

*العقد المادي :*
مثل عقد الحبل
والعقد في اللغة هو إحكام الشئ ، أو الربط والتوثيق والالتزام وله اطلاقان :
*كلمة عقد يراد بها الجمع بين الأجزاء :*يكون الجمع من جانب واحد أو من الجانبين بشرط أن يكون جمعاً خاصاًّ ، مثل عقد الحبل .
كما ورد في المصباح المنير )عَقَدتُ الحبل عقداً، والعقد ما يُمسِكُه ويُوثِّقه، ومنه قيل عَقَدتُ اليمين)
وكما ورد في المعجم الوسيط أيضاً أن في عقد اليمين وعقد العهد معني التأكيد والتوثيق
*كلمة عقد يراد بها الشد والإحكام :*ومعني كلمة العقد هنا تدل علي الالتزام في تنفيذ العهد ، مثل عقود التجارة والبيع والشراء ، وأمور التمليك ، وأمور الطلاق ، وغيرها
وقد عرف الجصاص كلمة عقد فقال : “العقد إذا كان في أَصْل اللغة: الشدِّ، ثمَّ نقل الإيمان والعقود وعقود المبيعات، ونحوها، فإنّما يريد به إلزام الوفاء بما ذَكره، وإيجابه عليه”
*معني كلمة عقد اصطلاحاً :*كلمة العقد لها معنيان في اصطلاح الفقهاء

*المعني العام :*
كل ما يقوم الشخص بعقده علي نفسه ليلتزم به ، أو يعقده علي غيره لِيُلْزِمَه به ، مثل عقود النكاح ، وعقود البيع ، وعقود الأمان والنذور

*المعني الخاص :*
كل أمر ينبثق عن إرادتين لظهور الأثر الشرعي في محله ، وقد اتفق الفقهاء علي أن العقد إمَّا أنه يحتاج لوجود طرفين في شتي أحواله ، بحيث تتفق إرادة الطرفان في موضوع العقد ، كعقود الإجارة ، والبيع وغيرها ، وإمَّا ألا يحتاج لوجود طرفين في شتي أحواله ، وأن يتم من جانب واحد فقط ، مثل الطلاق واليمين ، وفيه يلزم الشخص نفسه علي الإلتزام بتنفيذ أمر ما
*مواضيع ذات صلة* العقد الموقوف وحجية الآثار الناتجة عنه



*معني كلمة عقد في القانون :*تعني كلمة عقد في القانون اتفاق طرفين أو أكثر لإحداث أثر قانوني سواء بإنشاء التزام جديد أو انهاء التزام قديم أو تعديله أو نقله ، ويكون العقد موجوداً في نطاق المعاملات المالية مثل عقود المقاولة ، وعقود البيع والشراء ، وأيضاً يكون موجود في نطاق الأحوال الشخصية مثل عقد الزواج .
*أركان العقد :*لابد من صحة العقد أن تتوافر فيه ثلاثة أركان وهي :
*أولاً : الإيجاب والقبول :*وهي الصيغة التي يصدرها طرفي العقد وتدل علي الإرادة الكاملة لهم في إتمام العقد والإلتزام به ، سواء أكان العقد شفوياً أو مكتوباً ، والإيجاب هو ما يصدر عن الطرف الأول للعقد ، أما القبول هو ما يصدر عن الطرف الثاني بقبول ما ألزمه الطرف الأول .
*– شروط الإيجاب والقبول في العقد :**التوافق بين الإيجاب والقبول :*
أي أن يكون الإيجاب متحدًّا في موضوعه مع القبول

*وضوح الدلالة :*
إذا كان في الدلالة غموض أو شك لا ينعقد العقد ، حيث أنه يجب علي طرفي العقد توضيح الدلاله علي مرادهما .

*اتصال الايجاب بالقبول :*
أي أنه إذا كان طرفي العقد حاضرين فيكون الإيجاب والقبول في جلسة واحدة ، أو في مجلس يُعلم الطرف الغائب فيه بالإيجاب .
*– مبطلات الإيجاب والقبول :*انتهاء جلسة العقد بدون أن يقوم الطرف الآخر بالتصريح بالقبول .أي تغيرات تحدث علي محل العقد قبل القبول .تراجع الموجب عن إيجابه .رفض الإيجاب من الطرف الآخر .فقد الموجب للأهليه قبل وقوع العقد .
*ثانياً : العاقدان :*لابد من وجود طرفين علي الأقل لإتمام العقد ، وهما من يصدر منهما ركن الإيجاب والقبول ، ولابد من أن يكون العاقدين بالغين وعاقلين ويقران بأهليتهما ومقدرتهما علي الولاية ، وأن يريد العاقد التعاقد بشكل تامٍّ دون تراجع .
*مواضيع ذات صلة* خمس إرشادات لصياغة عقد ايجار المعدات



*ثالثاً : محل العقد :*يقصد بكلمة محل العقد أي أنه الشئ المتعاقد عليه وتظهر آثار وأحكام العقد عليه ، ولكن محل العقد يختلف باختلاف نوع العقد ، ولا يصلح أي شئ ليكون محل العقد
*– شروط صلاحية محل العقد :*أن يكون قابلاً لحكم العقد شرعاً مثل أن يكون مالاً مملوكاً لطرف من أطراف العقد .ألا يُقبل ما حرمه الشرع : مثل بيع الخمر ولحم الخنزير وغيرها .أن يكون معلوماً لأطراف العقد .ألا يكون محل العقد في خلل أو عيب .
*أنواع العقود :*تم تقسيم انواع العقود وفقاً لمعايير متعددة ، ومنها :
*1- أنواع العقود وفقاً لصحتها :**– العقد الصحيح :*هو العقد الذي تتوفر فيه شروط وأركان العقد ، وأن تكون أوصافه سليمه لإنعقاده شرعاً .
*– العقد الغير صحيح :*هو العقد الذي يوجد به خلل في شرط أو ركن معين ، أو يكون به خلل في صيغته ، ويسمي هذا العقد بالعقد الباطل أو العقد الفاسد .
*2- أنواع العقود وفقاً للغاية منها :**– عقد تمليك :*مثل الإجارة أو الهبة .
*– عقد تفويض :*مثل الوصية أو الوكالة .
*– عقد توثيق :*مثل عقود الرهن ، أو الكفالات .
*– عقد حفظ :*مثل الودائع .
*– عقد اشتراك :*مثل عقود المزارعة وعقود الشركات .
*3- أنواع العقود وفقاً لتبادل الحقوق منها ، وفيها :**– عقد المعاوضات :*مثل عقود البيع والإجارة ، وتكون معتمدة في أساسها علي إنشاء التزامات متقابلة بين أطراف العقد .
*– عقد التبرعات :*مثل عقود الهبة ، والإعارة ، وتكون معتمدة في أساسها علي المنح والتبرعات والمعونات .
*4- أنواع العقود وفقاً للزوم وعدمه :**– عقد ملزم لأحد الأطراف فقط :*تكون هذه العقود ملزمة لطرف واحد من أطراف العقد مثل عقود الكفالة يكون فيه الكفيل ملزَماً والمكفول غير ملزَماً ، إذ أنه في هذه الحالة يكون العقد فقط لتوثيق حقِّه ، ومن الممكن أن يتنازل عنه في أي وقت .
*مواضيع ذات صلة* فسخ العقد بسبب اجنبي



*– عقد ملزم لجميع الأطراف :*هي العقود التي لا يحق لأي طرف فيها أن يقوم بفسخها بمفرده دون موافقة الطرف الآخر ، مثل عقد البيع .
*– عقد غير ملزم لجميع الأطراف :*هي العقود التي يحق لأي طرف فيها أن يقوم بفسخها دون الرجوع للطرف الآخر أو موافقته ، مثل عقود الوكالة ، وعقود الوديعة .
*5- أنواع العقود وفقاً لاستمراريتها :**– العقد المستمر :*وتكون مرتبطة بفترة زمنية محددة ، مثل عقود الإجارة .
*– العقد الفوري :*ولا تكون مرتبطة بفترة زمنية ويكون تنفيذها فورياً ، مثل عقود البيع .
*6- أنواع العقود وفقاً لوجود الاسم لها :**– عقود مسماه :*هي العقود التي لها اسم يدل عليها ولها أحكامها الخاصة ، مثل عقود الزواج ، وعقود البيع والشراء .
*– عقود غير مسماه :*هي العقود التي ليس لها اسم محدداً مثل عقود الإقامة في الفنادق ، وعقود الطعام والشراب .

المصدر :
منصة العقد للخدمات القانونية

----------


## Ahmad88

بارك الله فيكم اخي

----------


## CarlosZip

دًهçèنهيٍ سêًàèيû آëàنèىèً اهëهيٌêèé çàےâèë î âîçيèêيîâهيèè ïîٍهيِèàëà نëے "ïهًهëîىيîمî ىîىهيٍà" â êîيôëèêٍه يà سêًàèيه. زآ ضهيًٍ آ ُîنه âûٌٍَïëهيèے ëèنهً سêًàèيû çàےâèë, ÷ٍî ذش âçےëà ïîن ٌâîé êîيًٍîëü îêîëî 20% ٍهًًèٍîًèé. خلùهٌٍâهييàے ٌëَولà يîâîٌٍهé زهى âًهىهيهى ÷ëهي خلùهٌٍâهييîمî ٌîâهٍà ïًè جèيîلîًîيû ذîٌٌèè ïîëêîâيèê çàïàٌà بمîًü تîًîٍ÷هيêî ًàٌٌêàçàë î ٍîى, ÷ٍî آîîًَو¸ييûه ٌèëû ذîٌٌèè â ٌêîًîى âًهىهيè ïهًهéنٍَ ê ًٍهٍüهىَ ‎ٍàïَ ٌïهِîïهًàِèè. ضàًüمًàن

----------

